# Strike Anywhere Match Light Got It



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had two attempts this morning the first video is a half and half, 





and this one nails the sucker I got just a little excited as you will see.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job, Hawk. We all knew you would get the job done. Persistence pays off.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great!
Way to keep after it


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing shot. You are quite a man, Hawk! Great stuff, admirable.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting Hawk! Well done pal!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good for you Hawk, i knew you could do it, now throw one in the air and shoot that!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice shooting! Everyone knew you could, just a matter of when congrats! It was perfect, the match didn't move at all!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Practice makes perfect.

Congratulations.
-Arne-


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That makes TWO who've done this shot now! We need more people to try this shot... once you've done it, you KNOW it was a perfect shot, as nothing less than perfect will light the match. Absolute sub-millimeter control and accuracy people.... and to do it with a slingshot, incredible "awe-dacity"!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Good job!

See what results from a Vision and then lots of, Practice and Persistence


----------



## amacnaughtan (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome job......What size of ammo are you using??....I have just been able to hit the match, still trying to light it...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

amacnaughtan said:


> Awesome job......What size of ammo are you using??....I have just been able to hit the match, still trying to light it...


 9.5mm steel it goes with a crack when you get it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot, Hawk!!! I am very pleased, and quite proud of you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Charles said:


> Great shot, Hawk!!! I am very pleased, and quite proud of you.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


It'S a **** of a feeling it top's everything I have done in the past your on cloud nine.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent job! That is just incredibly amazing.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im happy for you man. and i like the way u shoot up to the clouds wen u saw it went of. love it man.


----------



## xX3LIT3Xx (Mar 17, 2012)

i wish my aim was this pro lol that second vid is pure boss


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice one Hawk! Nice to see you get exited. Wonderful shot, You and Bill are on another level Bud! Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Nice one Hawk! Nice to see you get exited. Wonderful shot, You and Bill are on another level Bud! Flatband


Next time you and your group get together give it a go take some playing cards as well and try splitting those it's fun just trying, you never know you may surprise yourself.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Persistence pays. What distance were you shooting at?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Persistence pays. What distance were you shooting at?


Only 28ft I did have ago at fifty ft and hit it twice but the weather was foggy alot of water in the air,I had no chance of lighting it I am off work until monday so hopefully weather permitting if it's cold they will strike, but as you know get a match damp you have no chance.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Do you use the anywhere - strike matches? I mean do you need the special thing on the match box to strike it or do you use the ones that strike anywhere?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Aras said:


> Congratulations! Do you use the anywhere - strike matches? I mean do you need the special thing on the match box to strike it or do you use the ones that strike anywhere?


nope, i will leave that one alone


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

It seems I'm blind -.-


----------

